# Firefox  - Sound für einzelnen Tab abschalten



## Dr.Snuggles (18. Mai 2011)

*Firefox  - Sound für einzelnen Tab abschalten*

Wie im Titel schon zu lesen ist suche ich eine Möglichkeit den Sound eines einzelnen Tabs im Firefox aus zu schalten. Am besten  wäre ein einfacher Sound on/off Button. Meines wissens gibt es kein Plugin das diese Möglichkeit bietet.

Beispiel: Man hat mehrere Tabs offen. In einem läuft ein Stream dessen Sound man auch folgen möchte während man in den Anderen Tabs aktiv ist. Nur gibts es allzu oft Seiten die mit dermaßen nervigen und penetranten Sounds unterlegt sind dass man sie entweder schnellstmöglichst wieder schließt oder den kompletten FF ton ausstellt.

Seit Jahren suche ich danach und da bin ich nicht alleine. Wenn mal Jemand im Netz gefragt hat dann war meistens der Tipp dass man im Lautstärkeregler den Sound für FF runterstellen kann. Ja... dass das geht ist klar nur dann hört man halt garnichts mehr. In meinem Fall den Ton vom Stream (den meisten fragenden im Netz gings um Internetradios btw).
Besser Vorschlag war die Verwendung von No-Script und das ausfiltern des nervigen flash-Sounds. Das funktioniert zwar aber auf vielen Seiten ist man ja nicht lange und da extra noch mit no-Script den Krachmacher rauszusuchen geht auch auf den Senkel. Scripts generell off ist natürlich auch möglich aber bei vielen Seiten geht das was machen möchte halt nicht ohne.

Gruß
Snuggles


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (5. September 2011)

*AW: Firefox  - Sound für einzelnen Tab abschalten*

Jemand vieleicht mittlerweile eine Idee?...

Habe zwischenzeitlich mal die Chrome Erweiterung "MuteTab" ausprobiert. Eigentlich sollte diese Erweiterung das bieten was ich beim Firefox vermisse (Sound einzelner Tabs abstellen). Das funktioniert auch... nur leider wird dabei der komplette Stream unterbrochen. Also auch kein Bild angezeigt. Fazit: unbrauchbar!

Beim Firefox ist mir noch aufgefallen dass es eventuell bei Streams von Owen3d.tv doch noch ein Lösung geben könnte den Stream zu muten. Schaue ich mir dort einen Stream an und wähle Vollbild dann passiert es manchmal dass sich der Stream quasi vom FF "löst". Wähle ich dann das FF Symbol in der Taskleiste an dann habe ich beispielsweise 3 möglichkeiten zum anklicken 1:FF-Hauptfenster mit allen Tabs 2: Downloads und 3:Adobe Flash Player.

Habe auch schon im Lautstärkemixer nachgesehen ob dann da der "adobe flash player" erscheint aber fehlanzeige. Idee wäre halt dass man den FF immer dazu bringen könnte den flash player "raus zu lösen" und den dann irgendwie mit windows Bordmitteln oder einen Script (what ever ) zu muten.

Own3d, zur Erklärung, ist besonders nervig da man dort zwar den Stream im Flash Plugin muten kann. Bei jeder Werbeunterbrechung un-muted sich der Stream aber selbstständig und bleibt dann so.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Firefox  - Sound für einzelnen Tab abschalten*

In der Hoffnung dass Jemand nun eine Idee hat wie das Problem zu lösen ist grabe ich den Thread mal wieder aus. Auch wenn euch bekannt ist dass es die Funktion bei anderen Browsern gibt wäre das eine nützliche Info... denn mit IE, Opera, Safari usw kann ich genauso gut leben.

Gruß
Snuggles


----------



## Jimini (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Firefox  - Sound für einzelnen Tab abschalten*

Mir fällt nur ein Workaround mittels des FF-Addons NoScript ein. Dieses Addon blockt alles eingebettete, bis man es von Hand freigibt und zulässt - ob permanent oder nur temporär, bleibt einem selbst überlassen. Hilft dir das weiter?

MfG Jimini


----------

